

Craigslist automatic poster script - ahmedaly
http://www.freelancingcrowd.com/craigslist/simplexlsx.example.php

======
ahmedaly
it takes your ads from excel file and posts it to craigslist automatically if
anyone interested to buy it, pls contact me.

